# somehow I seem to have missed this forum..



## lite-liner (Mar 15, 2005)

but, it's pretty cool.

I don't know how or what I could contribute, but I will try.

Who fishes for 20-30# blue-water fish with 10# line, & what's you're base setup?


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I use 7' Allstars,6500 ABU GARCIA,10 and 12 pound Big Game line.I'm currently trying to buy a couple Abu 7000's on ebay or craigslist that are Swedish made and will load them with 15lb. Big Game.


----------

